

198 charges against Uber drivers in Toronto - braythwayt
http://www.thestar.com/news/city_hall/2015/08/13/198-charges-against-uber-drivers-in-toronto.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
braythwayt
The article points out that there is a salient distinction between Uber the
company and the drivers with whom it has a relationship.

Uber may be allowed to act as a broker between riders and drivers, but the
drivers themselves still have to comply with the city’s bylaws until such time
as the bylaws are overturned in court or repealed.

(A similar thing happened with a Toronto furrier named Paul Magder. He spent
years fighting the unpopular laws restricting Sunday Shopping, and accumulated
a huge pile of $10,000 fines. The laws were finally repealed, but he was still
required to pay for his violations from when the laws were in place.)

